# Army.ca Staff Interview: muskrat89



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Oct 2006)

After a short break, it's time to bring you the third Staff interview. This time we learn about one of our "southern" mods, muskrat89. As always, follow-on questions are encouraged.

Cheers
Mike



muskrat89

What brought you to Army.ca?
I carried over from the old  "mailing list" days

What kept you here? 
The people, the massive and diverse amount of information, the "chemistry"

What made you consider becoming a Staff member here? 
I was so flattered about being asked, how could I refuse??

If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do? 
Hmmm…. Grant a fat, out of shape, old, living-in-Arizona Canadian some kind of magic waiver to join his old Unit, pick up where he left off, and head over to A-stan (or wherever) for a Tour. I'd love to be a TSM again, running a gunline somewhere other than a training area. Barring that, I would continue to revive the equipment, the purpose, and the morale of our members. Make sure the soldiers are looked after, including Reservists. Take a real hard look at the Reserve system - it's strengths and weaknesses - and start fixing "the system".

Update: Would also do what I could do address PTSD

What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca? 
Helping new people. Spreading the truth (peacekeeping,etc). I admire what the Ruxted Group is doing. I enjoy the camaraderie here.

What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca? 
Some posters can be truly disruptive. Some come here with other agendas. Sometimes it is hard reigning in younger users who are just eager and excited (but refuse to take advice). I don't like how the press lurks around here. The exception being some members who have come, stated openly who they are, and showed genuine interest.

What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle? 
The camaraderie. The focus on results (mission). The challenges. Frankly, it was the only job that I ever felt "good" at. It was cool being a 3rd Generation Senior NCO in my Regiment. I enjoyed the "toughness" that set us (soldiers) apart from everyone else.

What do/did you enjoy least? 
Political correctness was creeping in, at the end. I also didn't like the Militia "system" that slanted towards promoting/rewarding/advancing people that weren't necessarily the best ones. I hated seeing the military shunned by the politicians, and being allowed to rust out.

What is your favourite war movie or scene? 
No favourites really. I liked Gallipoli. I liked A Bridge Too Far.

What book are you currently reading? 
Well, I'm currently reading 3 books on outdoor/nature photography.  In addition, there are usually a half-dozen hunting magazines laying around.

Update: textbooks, usually. Finishing my degree at Northern Arizona University, online. Material not terribly challenging but the volume really makes time management difficult. Puttering away, 2 classes per semester. Probably be another year but will end up with a BS-IS, emphasis in Public Agency Management.

What is your favourite quote? 
"Even if you win the rat race, you're still just another rat"
Update: "Never ascribe to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity."

What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band? 
By far - I've been a big Blue October fan for several years.

Update: Still rocking to Blue October. I like most music except hip hop and opera.

What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?) 
King Cole tea. My parents send it from Canada. I do partake of a beer, now and then.

Update: Still drinking King Cole tea. Like Blue Moon. Like rye and ginger. If I feel like "sipping" I'm partial to Irish whiskey

What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)? 
I love to hunt, and have pretty much had to "re-learn" everything, when I arrived in Arizona. I hunt big game, dove and quail, and am starting to get into predator hunting. I bowhunt, as well as with firearms. The scenery in Arizona is as diverse as I have ever seen. You can be in Sonoran desert, drive an hour and be in the piñon and juniper; another hour puts you in forest similar to Maine or New Brunswick. The terrain and geology in Arizona are amazing!

Update: I can't say enough about Arizona winters. LOVE winter in Arizona

What do you do in "civilian life"? 
I'm a millwright (industrial mechanic) by trade. I spent my first 9 years in Arizona at a metal stamping factory. I started as a mechanic, then I became the Maintenance Supervisor. When I left, I was the Facilities Manager - responsible for equipment and facilities maintenance, the safety program, and the environmental program. In March of this year, I took a slight tangent and joined an electrical testing & engineering firm as a Project Engineer. I do technical writing and project management.

I have been a freelance writer for about 20 years, doing mostly outdoor writing for magazines and newspapers. I recently started a side business - "Desert Rat Outdoor Marketing & Media Services". I've gotten away from columns and magazine articles, and am now doing freelance writing and editing for outdoor companies (camo companies, archery companies, hunting scents, etc). I do press releases, web content, profile articles, etc. for those businesses.

I have another side gig too - "Parched Muskrat Adventures". (Anyone picking up on the "rat" theme?) With that company I book hunting and fishing trips for people. In effect, I am working for both the outfitters, and the public. People come to me with their criteria - budget, area, hunt type, species, etc. - and I provide referrals regarding Outfitters that would best meet their needs.

Update: Not booking hunts anymore. I'm still doing freelance outdoor writing; I'm the Senior Outdoor writer at FishCampHuntHike.com
I'm also at a new bill-paying job. Director of Facilities Management for the University of Arizona's Phoenix campus. Biggest culture shift in my life. My annual reviews indicate I am flourishing, but honestly I feel like a fish out of water. I still do part-time stuff for the Electrical Engineering company


Are you married? 
Yes, my wife's name is Karole

Do you have any children? 
Yes - One daughter, 8 years old.

Update: 15 years old! She's wonderful, and the devil too. Ugh - teenage girls

Do you have any pets? 
Well, not me personally, but there are 4 dogs and 2 rats living in my house.  I will lay claim to one of the dogs - a GSP named Trooper. There is Cholla the Australian Shepherd, Kisses the Cocker/Terrier mix, and Tank the Chihuahua. Rats are Sonia and Oreo

Update: Rats are long gone. Now up to 5 dogs, against my will. We have a foster-dog that never left, some little Chihuahua mix thing named Marissa. Two zebra finches as well.

What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen? 
Well, moving to Arizona was fairly life-altering   I have lot of vivid memories from my days serving the Guns.

Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you. 
I am fiercely proud to be Canadian, to the extent that after 15 years in the US, I still haven't gotten my US citizenship because of it. That being said, the opportunities I have encountered in the US far exceed anything that I think I would have experienced in Canada. The stereotyping about the US, and the apparent shift in the attitudes of the Canadian public (not board members) towards being anti-American are very disappointing. The US is far from perfect, but it doesn't deserve the near-constant anti-American sentiment flowing from the north.

Update: This might be the year that I get my US Citizenship. An administrative decision more than anything.


----------



## orange.paint (10 Oct 2006)

Any thoughts about joining the national Guard or the army reserve in the states. 
(If you got your citizenship that is) ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

Hi Muskrat89,

What made you decide to leave the CF?

Arizona sounds like an interesting place to live from the outdoorsman perspective.  

Proud Canadian?   

MRM


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2006)

099 - Yes, I considered it, especially when I lived in Maine. A bunch of the ANG guys talked to me about joining.The Unit in Maine was an Artillery Battery as well. Thing is, I was required to do basic again. Quite frankly, I didn't want to join *that* badly!  I did make contact with a National Guard arty unit here in Phoenix as well. They invited me out to visit on a live fire weekend, but I never did make it.

MRM - I left for a number of reasons, personal, frustration with the system, and frankly - I was getting bored. Looking back, I don't necessarily regret it, but I do miss it. Arizona is a very cool place, for sure.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> 099 - Yes, I considered it, especially when I lived in Maine. A bunch of the ANG guys talked to me about joining.The Unit in Maine was an Artillery Battery as well. Thing is, I was required to do basic again. Quite frankly, I didn't want to join *that* badly!  I did make contact with a National Guard arty unit here in Phoenix as well. They invited me out to visit on a live fire weekend, but I never did make it.
> 
> MRM - I left for a number of reasons, personal, frustration with the system, and frankly - I was getting bored. Looking back, I don't necessarily regret it, but I do miss it. Arizona is a very cool place, for sure.



And it sounds like your hands are (happily) very busy.  Basic in the US ANG would be fun...you...you didn't jump at the chance to cycle thru ALL the training again?


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2006)

LOL - No, I declined that wonderful opportunity

I thought I'd post some AZ pics I've taken....


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Oct 2006)

The wild life must great eh?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> The wild life must great eh?



 :rofl:


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2006)

Hehehehe

Actually, they do have roadrunners here. They're one of my favourite desert animals. A pretty neat bird.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

What lead you to the States after the CF?


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2006)

My ex-wife lived across the border in Maine. When we got married, we looked at both options - her moving to NB, or me moving to Maine. My moving was more advantageous and cost-effective. Actually, for a couple of years, I stayed in Militia, and lived in the US. My Unit knew about it. I think that no one made a fuss because they had never run into that before.

After I got divorced, I stayed in Maine. Eventually I met my current (and final) wife, who was from Maine, but living in Arizona.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

Well, your pic's you posted make me think a vacation there would be in order some day in the future... ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2006)

Seriously - don't come in the summer  ;D   Hit 118 my first year here

Winters are nice...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

Winter it is!

I am not sure what 118 is here but...its HOT.   ;D


----------



## orange.paint (10 Oct 2006)

Have you ever gone to american legions? (or what ever they are called)And how well were you accepted/treated etc?


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2006)

I used to visit the American Legion in Houlton, Maine quite frequently. I was treated very well. I haven't been to one in AZ


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Oct 2006)

> Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you.
> I am fiercely proud to be Canadian, to the extent that after 15 years in the US, I still haven't gotten my US citizenship because of it. That being said, the opportunities I have encountered in the US far exceed anything that I think I would have experienced in Canada. The stereotyping about the US, and the apparent shift in the attitudes of the Canadian public (not board members) towards being anti-American are very disappointing. The US is far from perfect, but it doesn't deserve the near-constant anti-American sentiment flowing from the north.



in response to this point I am curious what kind of attitudes about Canadians you have generally experienced?


----------



## manhole (11 Oct 2006)

Remember, that when you become CDS, your father has the seniority (in years) to go to A'Stan and your younger brother still remembers how to call down a target.   And your Mom can still shuffle paper with the best of them!  ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (12 Oct 2006)

Ex-D : For a sweeping generalization, I hear far less negativity from the US directed north than I do from the north directed south. I heard a comment now and then regarding Iraq and Canada's lack of participation. Now and then I encounter a buffoon, but you run into those everywhere, in relation to everything. Most jokes I hear about Canada are regarding our use of "eh".

fiddlehead: maybe we'll go as a combined team


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

Hey, eh, we don't say "eh" up here in Canada though eh?

Thats just a rumour that the US has because of Bob and Doug MacKenzie...eh?

"kooo-who-ka-koo-wha-koo KAKOO...koo-who-ka-k00-wha-koo-kakooo".

HEY HOSER!


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Oct 2006)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Seriously - don't come in the summer  ;D   Hit 118 my first year here
> 
> Winters are nice...



Sure, NOW you tell me... :


----------



## zanshin (15 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...It was cool being a 3rd Generation Senior NCO in my Regiment. I enjoyed the "toughness" that set us (soldiers) apart from everyone else.



Well, whaddya know... I didn't realize you were a 3rd gen gunner.  When did your grandfather serve?

Mark


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Oct 2006)

WW2.  If I recall, the Battery was a part of 1 LAA then...  fiddlehead could confirm


----------



## manhole (16 Oct 2006)

Sgt. Marshall R. MacFarlane joined the 89th Bty in the 1920's.   When war was declared in 1939, the 89th was divided with part going to 5th Fd Regt and the older members going to 1 LAA.   He served until the end of the war.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)




----------



## zanshin (16 Oct 2006)

Mercy.  I did not know that...

Well, in the words of Mud Recce Man...



So, hey, if you move back sometime in the next few years your daughter can join up and be a 4th gen gunner!


----------



## patrick666 (16 Oct 2006)

As a future gunner myself, what were your least and most favourite experiences serving with the Artillery? 

Beautiful photographs. I have some from Alberta that you may enjoy being a photography enthusiast. PM me and I will send the links. 

Cheers, :cheers:

Patrick


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

zanshin said:
			
		

> Mercy.  I did not know that...
> 
> Well, in the words of Mud Recce Man...
> 
> ...



Sometimes I talk to much...thought I would keep it simple this time.


----------



## muskrat89 (17 Oct 2006)

and to clarify... fiddlehead is Generation II with about 27 years in, and made it to District RSM. Mrs fiddlehead, who co-posts, has a dozen or so years in (sorry, memory fails) and also served the Regt as a Capt (Finance Officer). My other brother was a Bdr and BC's Dvr....


----------



## manhole (18 Oct 2006)

#1 son is getting a tad bit forgetful.......(must be all that sunshine).   I served for 31 plus years.   Mrs. fiddlehead was a Capt. as a CIC officer but was a Lt. when Fin. Officer.   You were right about your little brother being a driver/communicator.  We all served together for a few years........ that doesn't happen too often     We are all very proud to have served!


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Oct 2006)

What can I say...  :-[

sunshine indeed. and aluminum mess tins


----------

